# Picked up as Rhom 2 years ago



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Picked him up about 2 years ago at 2.5" as Rhom, now nearing 4.5"


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice Sanchezi!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Pat said:


> Nice Sanchezi!


ditto


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yup its a S. Sanchezi a nice one too


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks to those who have posted, notice in pic #3 of the Fish on the left ... I have bought 7 months ago and posted a short time ago and ID's here as Sanchezi ... can they be the same







love my what-ever P just the same


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

I too lean towards S. Sanchezi on this fish


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

PURPLE VARIANT LOTS MORE $$$


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

His head is shaped like a pacu, he must be in a constraint tank which cause him growth problems. But i must admit the colors are looking superb


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

fliptasciouz said:


> His head is shaped like a pacu, he must be in a constraint tank which cause him growth problems. But i must admit the colors are looking superb :nod:


He's been in a 29 long for some time now ... don't let the divider throw you off, it's just to keep him from the heater







... he has scars (burn marks on other side)


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

hows his temperament?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sanchezi

or ruby red spilo


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Laurence said:


> His head is shaped like a pacu, he must be in a constraint tank which cause him growth problems. But i must admit the colors are looking superb :nod:


He's been in a 29 long for some time now ... don't let the divider throw you off, it's just to keep him from the heater







... he has scars (burn marks on other side)
[/quote]

Looks like my sanchezi...I must have kept him in too small of a tank as well


----------

